# Internal Configuration is Inconsistent



## wrmerman (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron E1505. It is currently running using the Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN mini - card. The issue is that I cannot open the utility. Every time I try it gives me the error message

"Internal Configuration is Inconsistent, Please restart the machine to resolve the problem"

I have restarted and yet continue to get the error message. This is highly annoying because I cannot connect to new wireless networks...only the ones already stored.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If it is not of an issue to you (doing any configuration on the Wireless connections again), may be you can uninstall the device and reboot. Let Windows recognize it and install the necessary driver for it (or you can do it manually).


----------

